# A sweet top bar removal from under trailer home in Winter Haven, FL



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Why was a top bar under a trailer? :scratch:


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> Why was a top bar under a trailer? :scratch:


Ok, perhaps the title should be, "A Super, Super Sweet Removal From Under A Trailer Using A Top Bar Hive" 

.


----------

